# Stopping Inflammation: relieving the cause of degenerative disease



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had Googled "adrenaline inflammation pain" and came up with this gem. We all know the role that stress plays in our conditions, and I have always suspected adrenaline as a chief cause, given it's well known affects on bowel and bladder in the "fight or flight" reaction; but this really lays out in much more detail how it can affect great swaths of our general health. If our condition continues to worsen as the IBS increases the stress which increases the IBS, then attacking the inflammation may decrease the IBS which may decrease the stress which may further decrease the IBS. This certainly seems to be the mechanism through which I have been relieved of my problems. http://books.google.ca/books?id=fc-Y740sT4...ain&f=falseThe citation above will bring you in to the discussion on adrenaline and pain; but it goes on for several pages--and may cover other conditions which you also have that trace back to adrenaline--before getting to digestive and bowel disorders. Happy reading.Mark


----------

